# why dudes don't write advice columns



## KenpoTex (Nov 28, 2008)

To: Frank's Advice Column 

Dear Frank, 
I hope you can help me here. The other day, I set off for work leaving my husband in the house watching the TV as usual. I hadn't driven more than a mile down the road when the engine conked out and the car shuddered to a halt. I walked back home to get my husband's help. When I got home I couldn't believe my eyes. He was in the bedroom with the neighbour's daughter. I am 32, my husband is 34, and the neighbour's daughter is 22. We have been married for 10 years. 
When I confronted him, he broke down and admitted they had been having an affair for 6 months. I told him to stop or I would leave him. He was let go from his job six months ago and he says he has been feeling increasingly depressed & worthless. I love him very much, but ever since I gave him the ultimatum he has become increasingly distant. He won't go to counselling and I'm afraid I can't get through to him anymore. 
Can you please help? 
Sincerely 
Heather 

From: Frank's Advice Column :
Dear Heather 
A car stalling after being driven a short distance can be caused by a variety of faults with the engine. Start by checking that there is no debris in the fuel line. If it is clear, check the vacuum pipes and hoses on the intake manifold and also check all grounding wires. If none of these approaches solve the problem, it could be that the fuel pump itself is faulty, causing low delivery pressure to the injectors. 
I hope this helps, 
Frank


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2008)

Heh, Frank could be me, dude! Well, if I knew anything about cars...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 29, 2008)

I ever find that one funny .


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like good advice to me.:ultracool


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 29, 2008)

That's hysterical.


----------



## teekin (Dec 16, 2008)

SWEET!:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 16, 2008)

LOL.  Makes me Giggle.


----------



## stickarts (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol!


----------

